# PEDAL CAR & BIKE SHOW



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

FLYER & INFO COMING SOON


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

WHO'S THROWING THIS EVENT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

VAGO & RUSTY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

LOCATION?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

should have waited till you have all the info before posting :uh:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

somos pocos...........pero familia


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 19 2009, 12:31 PM~12748861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S DIFFERENT FOR A CHANGE...REALLY NICE, YOU KNOW?...FOR THE KIDS...I LIKE THAT :cheesy: ! MORE KIDS THAN ADULTS HAVE PEDAL CARS & BIKES! BIG UPS TO YOU FOR THROWNING THIS SHOW :thumbsup: 

 MY SON HAS A PEDAL CAR BUT WE'RE IN TEXAS! WISH'N YOU NOTHING BUT SUCCESS!

ADIOS :wave: *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 19 2009, 12:04 PM~12749064
> *THAT'S DIFFERENT FOR A CHANGE...REALLY NICE, YOU KNOW?...FOR THE KIDS...I LIKE THAT :cheesy: !  MORE KIDS THAN ADULTS HAVE PEDAL CARS & BIKES! BIG UPS TO YOU FOR THROWNING THIS SHOW :thumbsup:
> 
> MY SON HAS A PEDAL CAR BUT WE'RE IN TEXAS!  WISH'N YOU NOTHING BUT SUCCESS!
> ...


gracias :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is a call to all the little homies and there bikes


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

orale vago,
the drive in topic was good idea
we're down


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 19 2009, 11:31 AM~12748861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

wish we can go, but we will be in sac town at another show


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

how much are the vendor spaces


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 22 2009, 09:22 PM~12787899
> *how much are the vendor spaces
> *


call me


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

VENDORS DONATIONS FOR RAFFLE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

We will be in the house!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jan 24 2009, 09:04 PM~12805665
> *We will be in the house!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

LOSCALLES WILL BE THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 25 2009, 03:37 PM~12810392
> *LOSCALLES WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HerbieRdz (Jan 12, 2009)

Give us a call if you need a Taquero to sale tacos and burritos for the raza....we'll give back to your car club or event a percentage of our sales!

herbert
909 542-5056


Tacos Casa Torreon


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HerbieRdz_@Jan 26 2009, 12:45 AM~12815763
> *Give us a call if you need a Taquero to sale tacos and burritos for the raza....we'll give back to your car club or event a percentage of our sales!
> 
> herbert
> ...


Thanks alot, but Taquero spot has been filled by our sponser Ted's Short Stop Drive Thru they'll be setting up a taco stand out there....but will keep in mind and recommend you for future events, tasted your Tacos ...very good!!


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 19 2009, 10:31 AM~12748861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Hopefully 'True Blue' will be ready for this event. We will definitely try to make it....*


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)

ENTERTAINERS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chuca_63_@Jan 26 2009, 10:52 AM~12817840
> *ENTERTAINERS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


Right On! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Jan 26 2009, 07:26 AM~12816634
> *Hopefully 'True Blue' will be ready for this event.  We will definitely try to make it....
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you can make it :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

let's make it happen


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 02:12 PM~12783410
> *wish we can go, but we will be in sac town at another show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

feedback on model car & homies :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

Familia Pride Bike Club will be there, :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

firme


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 4 2009, 11:49 PM~12911924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 4 2009, 11:49 PM~12911924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope to see u there :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GETTN READY :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 7 2009, 11:50 AM~12934596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

damn :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 7 2009, 11:50 AM~12934596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!! UCEFAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 10 2009, 01:42 PM~12963458
> *FIRME! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!! UCEFAMILY :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: K ILL TRY FAM


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

FREE POPCORN TO THE FIRST 50 KIDS TO FIND VAGO'S CAR!!!!!! :loco: :around: :wave: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

AFTER THE SHOW IT'S SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHT 5P.M TO 10P.M!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 13 2009, 11:51 PM~12999898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 13 2009, 11:51 PM~12999898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

can't wait to meet up with carnales from days past


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 12 2009, 06:51 PM~12987085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13072089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i wish we have one in the oc


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good luck on the show
Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars will try to roll

posted on our site

Old Memories


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2009, 07:21 PM~13079564
> *good luck on the show
> Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars will try to roll
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support!! Old Memories C. C. Hope to see you there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2009, 07:21 PM~13079564
> *good luck on the show
> Old Memories (So LA) Pedal Cars will try to roll
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTMFT :roflmao:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

orale-------vago can we bring sum homemade tortas or what?........... :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 27 2009, 12:17 AM~13125733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


porque no :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

"FLAWLESS" 



















FINISHING UP THE LAST FEW DETAILS FOR THE SHOW hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 27 2009, 06:20 PM~13132330
> *porque no :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Feb 28 2009, 03:14 PM~13139146
> *"FLAWLESS"
> 
> 
> ...


That's Flawless!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

$100 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

just bought an old school pedal car anyone knowwhere i can get parts for it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Mar 9 2009, 01:00 PM~13224464
> *just bought an old school pedal car anyone knowwhere i can get parts for it
> *


look up speedway parts they sell everything here is a link to there pedal car stuff
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/pedal-cars-a...+Cars+%26+Parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and here is a place
http://www.pedalcarsandparts.com/


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 04:09 PM~13227107
> *and here is a place
> http://www.pedalcarsandparts.com/
> *


 thanks alot gonna check it out


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2009, 04:07 PM~13227095
> *look up speedway parts they sell everything here is a link to there pedal car stuff
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/pedal-cars-a...+Cars+%26+Parts
> *


tanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE LIL V PERFORM


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 10 2009, 12:33 AM~13233455
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE LIL V PERFORM
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 11 2009, 01:00 AM~13245679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 12 2009, 06:27 PM~13263130
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

IS CLOSER :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

"FLAWLESS" is ready








:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Mar 14 2009, 12:12 PM~13279974
> *"FLAWLESS" is ready
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Mar 14 2009, 12:12 PM~13279974
> *"FLAWLESS" is ready
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Mar 14 2009, 12:12 PM~13279974
> *"FLAWLESS" is ready
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 12 2009, 12:56 AM~13256977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

WE HAVING 15 CATEGORIES 

16'' ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM

20" ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM

26" ORIGINAL / STREET / CUSTOM

PEDAL CARS ORIGINAL / CUSTOM

BEST HOMIE SET UP

MADEL CARS 

BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 30 2009, 07:36 PM~13436985
> *WE HAVING 15 CATEGORIES
> 
> 16'' ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

hno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Apr 1 2009, 01:38 PM~13455467
> *hno:
> *


 hno: hno: YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

WE ARE GOIN TO BE THERE










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

4 THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Apr 2 2009, 09:41 PM~13471228
> *WE ARE GOIN TO BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Apr 2 2009, 09:41 PM~13471228
> *WE ARE GOIN TO BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP HOMIE!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 8 2009, 03:39 PM~13520480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for bringing lil v to our spring love show :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

are u ready vago and rusty


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 9 2009, 12:39 PM~13529085
> *are u ready vago and rusty
> *


 yes we are :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: BOUNCE TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

still here computer down :biggrin: 
si wering closer hno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bad computer :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 17 2009, 05:45 PM~13610103
> *still here computer down :biggrin:
> si wering closer hno:
> *


its called tontonitous :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

I wanna go have some kids,so I can build a pedal car...if I can get a hoodrat pregnant before the show I can start building a stroller or something,I might go adopt like Brad & Angeline....


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2009, 12:34 PM~13622412
> *its called tontonitous  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Q-NO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

Q-VO VAGO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Apr 20 2009, 03:08 AM~13627993
> *I wanna go have some kids,so I can build a pedal car...if I can get a hoodrat pregnant before the show I can start building a stroller or something,I might go adopt like Brad & Angeline....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 20 2009, 06:40 PM~13635315
> *Q-NO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Q PASA HOMIE


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

ARE YOU SAYING WHATS UP TO YOUR SELF (LOL)


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Apr 20 2009, 06:43 PM~13635363
> *ARE YOU SAYING WHATS UP TO YOUR SELF (LOL)
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

SHE'S READY FOR THE SHOW!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT FROM CONSAFOS in CALIFAS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 23 2009, 11:40 PM~13674398
> * TTT FROM CONSAFOS in CALIFAS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 26 2009, 10:51 AM~13692745
> *:biggrin:
> *










hey do have flyeron this show


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 26 2009, 10:57 AM~13693069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/pedalers/CarShowFlyer.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: was up vago and rusty!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I will roll by in my big bike to chill


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whats the catorgories.??????


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 30 2009, 07:36 PM~13436985
> *WE HAVING 15 CATEGORIES
> 
> 16'' ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Good luck with your show this week-end, sounds like a great event. 
FirmE ClassicS Nor Cal CC


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 29 2009, 04:33 PM~13733142
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

sonny will be there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 29 2009, 10:25 PM~13738254
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sonny will be there
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 27 2009, 09:12 PM~13710606
> *:wave: was up vago and rusty!!!
> *



uffin: :wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Apr 29 2009, 10:16 PM~13738140
> *Good luck with your show this week-end, sounds like a great event.
> FirmE ClassicS Nor Cal CC
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 29 2009, 10:25 PM~13738254
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sonny will be there
> ...


 :thumbsup: see you there!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :yes: :yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 7 2009, 09:20 PM~13821831
> *TTT :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> CONSAFOS WILL B THERE WITH ONE BIG TO KICK IT WITH THE FELLAS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> > CONSAFOS WILL B THERE WITH ONE BIG TO KICK IT WITH THE FELLAS
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ORALE!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

VAGO IS BACK :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: TTT!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 WEEKS hno: hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 13 2009, 12:37 AM~13871156
> *2 WEEKS hno:  hno:  hno:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@May 13 2009, 12:46 PM~13874684
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 14 2009, 09:56 PM~13892246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS :banghead:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

hno: THE COUNT DOWN IS ON hno:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 15 2009, 03:55 PM~13899121
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:around: hno: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@May 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13916031
> *:around:  hno:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:
> *


 hno: STILL COUNTING DOWN


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

its getting close


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 18 2009, 03:34 PM~13923551
> *its getting close
> *


 hno: hno: 6 MORE DAYS!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

is there going to be an under-construction class :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 18 2009, 11:26 PM~13929902
> *is there going to be an under-construction class :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: we'll see


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 19 2009, 09:20 AM~13932791
> *hno:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

WE HAVING 15 CATEGORIES

16'' ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM

20" ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM

26" ORIGINAL / STREET / CUSTOM

PEDAL CARS ORIGINAL / CUSTOM

BEST HOMIE SET UP

MADEL CARS

BEST OF SHOW AND CLUB PARTICIPATION

user posted image
ROLLING TIME 7:00 AM TO 10:AM

--------------------
R.I.P BERNARDO NAVARRO 1993
VAGABUNDO POR VIDA
84 REGAL
79 MONTE CARLO
83 CUTLASS


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ROLLING TIME 7:00 AM TO 10:00 AM


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 20 2009, 07:36 AM~13944449
> *WE HAVING 15 CATEGORIES
> 
> 16'' ORIGINAL / TRIKE / STREET / CUSTOM
> ...


NO CLASS FOR MOTORCYCLES :angry:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

hno: 4 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 more days
hno: hno: :yessad: :yes: :rant: :420: :h5:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@May 20 2009, 07:56 AM~13945028
> *VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@May 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13916031
> *:around:  hno:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 20 2009, 11:46 AM~13947398
> *NO CLASS FOR MOTORCYCLES  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 21 2009, 12:44 PM~13959289
> *JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Got a call from Monterey Park, North Hollywoo, HD.Traffic Bike Club 
getting ready for Sunday.Who else? :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 f******** days :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 21 2009, 11:03 PM~13965187
> *3 f******** days :uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


2 DAYS 
hno:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JUST GOT WORD PEPES TOWING WILL B THERE WITH STAGE :0


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 15 2009, 03:38 PM~13898515
> *hno: THE COUNT DOWN IS ON hno:
> *


GOOD LUCK RUSTY/VAGO ON 1ST BIKE SHOW BIG HOMIE CNSAFOS :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 22 2009, 05:30 PM~13972945
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

need directions :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

dukes bike club will be in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@May 22 2009, 07:11 PM~13974072
> *dukes bike club will be in the house. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

can we bbq :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13974975
> *can we bbq :biggrin:
> *


yes you can :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 22 2009, 04:27 PM~13972917
> *GOOD LUCK RUSTY/VAGO  ON 1ST BIKE SHOW BIG HOMIE CNSAFOS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: hno: :banghead:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

whats's up jonnhy
Take the 60 to the 215 get off on highland make a left till u hit medical center


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :rofl:  :nicoderm:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

1 more day hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco: :werd: :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TRAFFIC BIKE CLUB *WILL BE THERE
to SUPPORT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just 'bout to be on our way
see ya in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Vago, Rusty props on the great show Latin Luxury had a great time!!!! The kids enjoyed this show very much. Nice to see all the friends Mexcali, Los Calles, Dukes, Traffic, Viejitos, United Styles see you guys next time.   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13985860
> *Vago, Rusty props on the great show Latin Luxury had a great time!!!! The kids enjoyed this show very much. Nice to see all the friends Mexcali, Los Calles, Dukes, Traffic, Viejitos, United Styles see you guys next time.      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID ANY OF U GUYS TAKE A CAMERA,,,, :uh: IF SO POST PICTURES.... :cheesy:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW PERFECT WEATHER ,LOSCALLES HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 24 2009, 06:52 PM~13986009
> *DID ANY OF U GUYS TAKE A CAMERA,,,, :uh:  IF SO POST PICTURES.... :cheesy:
> *


pics coming
united styles lowrider family had a bomb ass time :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more pics comin'
who's got video of the dance off :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13987200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats consafos car club :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 24 2009, 09:38 PM~13987409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TRANZFORMED BIKE CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE BIKE CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
UNITED STYLES
CONSAFOES
TRAFFIC
LATIN LUXURY
LOS CALLES
DUKES I.E
VIEJITOS I.E
OLD MEMORIES (HIGH DESERT)
INLAND EMPIRE ORIGINALS
TRANZFORMED 
HERE ARE SUM PICS..


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

any video yet :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 25 2009, 01:24 PM~13991635
> *WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE BIKE CLUBS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> UNITED STYLES
> ...


we'll be there next year :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13992007
> *any video yet :biggrin:
> *


uploading now takes a while...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 25 2009, 02:15 PM~13992039
> *we'll be there next year :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

VIDEO ON THE KIDS DANCE OFF...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz6PBip0_7o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jzSSuvA38I
MORE VIDEO COMING UP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13985860
> *Vago, Rusty props on the great show Latin Luxury had a great time!!!! The kids enjoyed this show very much. Nice to see all the friends Mexcali, Los Calles, Dukes, Traffic, Viejitos, United Styles see you guys next time.      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@May 24 2009, 07:36 PM~13986395
> *:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW PERFECT WEATHER ,LOSCALLES HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


THANKS ALOT!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

MORE VIDEO OF THE DANCE OFF...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84zL582x_m0


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: SPECIAL THANKS TO WESTCOAST LIL V AND HIS MANAGER ADAM AND DJS FOR HOSTING OUR SHOW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

VIDEO COMING UP....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13992968
> *VIDEO ON THE KIDS DANCE OFF...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz6PBip0_7o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jzSSuvA38I
> ...


thats my boy
united styles lowrider family :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13995510
> *thats my boy
> united styles lowrider family :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

VIDEO OF LIL V PERFORMING..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3aH_lVMBTQ


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

MORE PICS TOMORROW! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*I wanted to thank RUSTY & EL VAGO for a good turn out and thanks for the full day fun event. the TRAFFIC FAM THANKS U BOTH we will be there again to SUPPORT


TRAFFIC FAM *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 25 2009, 09:50 PM~13996692
> *I wanted to thank RUSTY & EL VAGO for a good turn out and thanks for the full day fun event. the TRAFFIC FAM THANKS U BOTH we will be there again to SUPPORT
> TRAFFIC FAM
> *


 :thumbsup: WE THANK YOU TRAFFIC FAM FOR TAKING THE TIME COMING DOWN AND SUPPORTING THIS EVENT...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics of the dancers...
















































































1st Place Winner of the Dance Off :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dance Off...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz6PBip0_7o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jzSSuvA38I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84zL582x_m0
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Video of WICKED STYLES...PERFORMING
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSJ-RKm7d0


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HEY IS THAT PEPES TOWING IN THE BACK WITH CONSAFOS ON IT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

[


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Some More Video!!.... :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGE1-L4KgWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP_qTllVpzo


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

post the pic from trophy time :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Tight bikes


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@May 27 2009, 08:48 PM~14020393
> *post the pic from trophy time :biggrin:
> *


WILL DO! :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 27 2009, 09:11 PM~14020693
> *Nice pictures :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Tight bikes
> *


THX! :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE ARE THE WINNERS!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: THANKS TO THOSE WHO PARTICAPATED IN THIS EVENT :thumbsup:
AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! :thumbsup: YOU ARE ALL INVITED TO OUR PICNIC ON FATHER'S DAY!!!! BRING YOUR DAD'S AND THE FAMILY FOR THIS FAMILY EVENT!!!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

